
Alaska Air Buys Virgin America for $2.6B - betadreamer
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/04/investing/virgin-america-alaska-air-deal/
======
pavel_lishin
Never heard of Alaska Air. I wonder if Virgin's style and service will suffer.

~~~
dalke
There's this great site called Wikipedia, which does a good job of providing
an overview for things like this. For example, the first paragraph at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Airlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Airlines)
says "The airline has been ranked by J. D. Power and Associates as having the
highest customer satisfaction of the traditional airlines for eight
consecutive years".

------
softinio
This is unfortunate.

